# Ridgid K-40 Sink Machine



## HSI

Has anyone had the opportunity to use the Ridgid K-40 sink machine? Currently I am using a Super-Vee with a stand and looking to for something better.


----------



## Epox

I never have but theres a used one on ebay for 398


----------



## AssTyme

HSI said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to use the Ridgid K-40 sink machine? Currently I am using a Super-Vee with a stand and looking to for something better.




Something better ? What don't you like about the Super Vee ? What are you looking for ?


----------



## PlumberDave

I like the k-40, it is cleaner and easier after you learn to use it. A steep learning curve to get the feel of it as you are running smaller cable one handed without touching the cable. When I first started using it I twisted up a cable or two and put it away for a year thinking waste of money. 3 years ago brought it back out cause the k-39 went down and have had no problems with just think slow it down as you feed the cable.


----------



## SewerRatz

I really enjoy mine, you can run it with or with out the guide hose. Its way better than holding a pistol rod in one hand.


----------



## HSI

AssTyme said:


> Something better ? What don't you like about the Super Vee ? What are you looking for ?


 Just looking for something a little cleaner and user friendly. The Vee is a pain in tight places and holding on to the trigger keeps one hand tied up. When using the stand its tough to get close to drain openings under cabinets and keep mess to a min.


----------



## AssTyme

HSI said:


> Just looking for something a little cleaner and user friendly. The Vee is a pain in tight places and holding on to the trigger keeps one hand tied up. When using the stand its tough to get close to drain openings under cabinets and keep mess to a min.




I have several Ridgid K-39AF's/K-45AF's with the auto feed. You can get the snout really close to the inlet & you never have to touch the cable. With the auto feed you can support the weight of the gun with both hands. Also works great on over head fixtures.


----------



## HOMER

K40 machine works great if you're going to pull the trap........

Also, the legs hook nicely to a Spartan 100 for easier transport


----------



## gear junkie

I've used the K40 and really like it but prefer my K50. Weighs more but has a smaller footprint. More hassle to setup but does a better job. Either way, you wouldn't go wrong. 

I also own a K39 and won't buy another one when this one goes out. Does alright but saving 10min of time isn't worth risking a callback.


----------



## AssTyme

gear junkie said:


> I've used the K40 and really like it but prefer my K50. Weighs more but has a smaller footprint. More hassle to setup but does a better job. Either way, you wouldn't go wrong.
> 
> I also own a K39 and won't buy another one when this one goes out. Does alright but saving 10min of time isn't worth risking a callback.




Why would the K-39/K-45 have a greater callback risk than the K-40 ? In the last 20 months I've used my pistol rodders on 500+ 1 1/2" - 2" lines with 3 callbacks one of which was questionable.


----------



## gear junkie

I feel the open wind cable does a better job then the small drum cable.


----------



## AssTyme

gear junkie said:


> I feel the open wind cable does a better job then the small drum cable.




I agree on that but you seemed to flag the K-39/K45 and not the K-40.


----------



## gear junkie

Same cable and roughly the same speed.


----------



## Tommy plumber

gear junkie said:


> I've used the K40 and really like it but prefer my K50. Weighs more but has a smaller footprint. More hassle to setup but does a better job. Either way, you wouldn't go wrong.
> 
> I also own a K39 and won't buy another one when this one goes out. Does alright but saving 10min of time isn't worth risking a callback.


 




Same here, I love the K-50. It's a great machine. I even use it for main line stoppages. Ridgid says that their K-50 will handle up to 4" drain lines. But of course with heavy duty stoppages, the K-50 is a little small. The K-60 with 7/8" cable would be a better choice.


----------



## aritina

K50 is the best for me. If you do mess up a cable it's in sections- with the drum(although nice and clean) you have to replace all of it.


----------



## SewerRatz

aritina said:


> K50 is the best for me. If you do mess up a cable it's in sections- with the drum(although nice and clean) you have to replace all of it.


No need to replace a drum cable. Most kinks can be hammered out, and if you break it you can install a repair bulb on the end.


----------



## rruugger

K-40 only runs a 5/16" cable and the Super Vee you can run a 1/4" cable for lavs. I've run other 1/4" cables in the machine (not Ridgid) ...allways seem to swist in the drum.






























i


----------



## DesertOkie

rruugger said:


> K-40 only runs a 5/16" cable and the Super Vee you can run a 1/4" cable for lavs. I've run other 1/4" cables in the machine (not Ridgid) ...allways seem to swist in the drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i


You might try the gorlitz Go 250 or use the cable with a wire core.


----------



## Will

I use the Super-Vee and it has work very well for me. I have 1/4", 5/15" and 3/8" cable, even though I really only use the 5/16" cable. It is a PITA to use, really need 3 hands to use it, but it never lets me down. With the cable being only 35' long an auto feed is nice, but not a necessity. I like to use it on Tubs, Lavs, and some kitchen sinks. Most secondary drains I use the Electric Eel Model N, but the Super-Vee has it's place.


----------



## SewerRatz

rruugger said:


> K-40 only runs a 5/16" cable and the Super Vee you can run a 1/4" cable for lavs. I've run other 1/4" cables in the machine (not Ridgid) ...allways seem to swist in the drum.


 
Intresting that you say it only runs 5/16" cable. Mine has 50' of 1/4" cable in it, and I have another inner drum with 35' of 3/8" cable and it works great.


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> I use the Super-Vee and it has work very well for me. I have 1/4", 5/15" and 3/8" cable, even though I really only use the 5/16" cable. It is a PITA to use, really need 3 hands to use it, but it never lets me down. With the cable being only 35' long an auto feed is nice, but not a necessity. I like to use it on Tubs, Lavs, and some kitchen sinks. Most secondary drains I use the Electric Eel Model N, but the Super-Vee has it's place.



That thing looks like a HUGE PITA. How do you crawl under those deep cabinets with that thing.


----------



## rruugger

SewerRatz said:


> Intresting that you say it only runs 5/16" cable. Mine has 50' of 1/4" cable in it, and I have another inner drum with 35' of 3/8" cable and it works great.


Huh? I've run 1/4" cables in mine with some luck, but cable seems to get jacked up after a few uses........never looks to good when I'm on the customers front lawn f'en with my machine! You must have more finesse than I. Although the specs on the machine is 5/16" only. At this point I think the Gorlitz 250 is the route I'm going.


----------



## SewerRatz

rruugger said:


> Huh? I've run 1/4" cables in mine with some luck, but cable seems to get jacked up after a few uses........never looks to good when I'm on the customers front lawn f'en with my machine! You must have more finesse than I. Although the specs on the machine is 5/16" only. At this point I think the Gorlitz 250 is the route I'm going.


Specs on the machine is 1/4", 5/16" and 3/8" do you need a link or a screen shot to the specs? and maybe I do have more finesse, been doing drain cleaning since I was 12 years old, I am 42 now. So I have lots of experaince with many differnt types of machines.


----------



## SewerRatz

Well I figured I best help you and took a screen shot of the instruction manual. Surprise Surprise Surprise It says it can run 1/4" 5/16" and 3/8" cable.


----------



## rruugger

SewerRatz said:


> Specs on the machine is 5/16 and 3/8 do you need a link or a screen shot to the specs? and maybe I do have more finesse, been doing drain cleaning since I was 12 years old, I am 42 now. So I have lots of experaince with many differnt types of machines.


Yes I see its 3/8" as well and have run that cable with success, but was leaning toward 1/4" set up. I have plenty of finesse, but Its probably with the lonely house wifes. :laughing:

Also have the older self feed model.....may have something to due with it. Maybe I'm just look'n for an excuse to by a new machine.


----------



## SewerRatz

rruugger said:


> Also have the older self feed model.....may have something to due with it. Maybe I'm just look'n for an excuse to by a new machine.


 Maybe just buy the newer feed hose? Only reason I am posting the information about the K-40 is I really dislike it when people post misinformation about a product.


----------



## AssTyme

SewerRatz said:


> Maybe just buy the newer feed hose? Only reason I am posting the information about the K-40 is *I really dislike it when people post misinformation about a product*.




So what would you say if I were to tell you that the K-60 is the wonder machine that can open any line from 1 1/4" to 6" :blink:


----------



## SewerRatz

AssTyme said:


> So what would you say if I were to tell you that the K-60 is the wonder machine that can open any line from 1 1/4" to 6" :blink:


It can, with the right cables and such. If I was to use a machine that spins 7/8 cable I would buy the Eel iner core 7/8 cable that would be less likly to turn around in a 6" sewer.

Thing with Mr. rrugger is he was stating that the k-40 was speced to use only 5/16 cable which is 100% wrong.


----------



## tungsten plumb

I use the General Drain-Rooter ph. It has a machine mounted autofeed similar to larger machines it runs 1/4 , 5/16, and 3/8 cable I love it :thumbup: I've used it for 2 years straight with not one issue.


----------



## Mega Smash

Our K-40 sits collecting dust in our shop because of the K-50. The only times the K-40 has the advantage, is snaking an overhead cleanout.

But with either machine, I find the smaller cables kink way too easy when you feed them back into the drums. You gotta be gentle and gradual with 'em!


----------



## Keefer w

SewerRatz said:


> No need to replace a drum cable. Most kinks can be hammered out, and if you break it you can install a repair bulb on the end.


I seem to be kinking alot of my 1/4 general 25' w/ drop head. Running it thru milwaukee hand drum machine. Tips? And best way to straighten cable?


----------



## SewerRatz

Keefer w said:


> I seem to be kinking alot of my 1/4 general 25' w/ drop head. Running it thru milwaukee hand drum machine. Tips? And best way to straighten cable?


If its a good kink, you take the cable put and place the kink on something solid. Like an anvil, or heavy metal plate. Have the arch of the kink facing up while holding the cable with one hand, hit the kink with a 3lb hammer. Do this till you get it pretty much straightened out.

As for preventing kinks, need to use the chuck more often and have less distance between the machine amd the drain. This way there is less slack in the cable which gives it less of a chance to kink up.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I like the K-50 with the attachment for lavs and other smaller drains.


----------



## AssTyme

Tommy plumber said:


> I like the K-50 with the attachment for lavs and other smaller drains.





How much does that thing weigh with the attachment & cable ?


----------



## Tommy plumber

AssTyme said:


> How much does that thing weigh with the attachment & cable ?


 






The bail of cable is 5/8". Maybe 40 lbs. for the bail and I guess about the same for the K-50 machine. It's very compact to take into a customer's home. I keep it clean too so when I take into a customer's home, it looks decent.


----------



## SewerRatz

Just used my K-40B again, through a basket strainer on a hand wash sink right on a cook line. Was nice since I did not have to squat and pull the trap which would of meant me being in the way of the cook staff. Went out 20' and opened right up. The auto feed on the guide hose was nice since I was able to hold it inches away from the basket and prevent any kind of splashing.


----------



## AssTyme

SewerRatz said:


> Just used my K-40B again, through a basket strainer on a hand wash sink right on a cook line. Was nice since I did not have to squat and pull the trap which would of meant me being in the way of the cook staff. Went out 20' and opened right up. The auto feed on the guide hose was nice since I was able to hold it inches away from the basket and prevent any kind of splashing.




How is the battery life in that thing ? Cold weather ?


----------



## SewerRatz

AssTyme said:


> How is the battery life in that thing ? Cold weather ?


Works just fine. It uses the same battery as my ProPress 100B and the ProPress 320B


----------



## MarkToo

SewerRatz said:


> Just used my K-40B again, through a basket strainer on a hand wash sink right on a cook line. Was nice since I did not have to squat and pull the trap which would of meant me being in the way of the cook staff. Went out 20' and opened right up. The auto feed on the guide hose was nice since I was able to hold it inches away from the basket and prevent any kind of splashing.



I've been considering this machine...

What cable are you using? Drop head? 5/16" ?

Will a drop head actually fit through a strainer basket? I'd love to be able to clean from above but, have never been able to do it.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

CHECK OUT THIS MACHINE WITH POWER FEED ! 

  
*800-392-4902
*

        








Patent No. 7,676,879

Cordless Drill Type Machine

 *-Applicable for Small Indoor and Outdoor Pipes that are 1-1/4” to 2-1/2”-*
 *-Great for Lavatories, Bathrooms and Kitchens-*
*-Use** 1/4” or 5/16”** Inner Core Cables up to 35’-*
*-The** Drum is Entirely Sealed to Ensure Clean and a more Convenient Use-*
 *-Automatic Feed for Easy and Comfortable Operation-*
 *-Variable 0-550 rpm, * *Adjustable[FONT=&quot] Speed for Easy Passage through Curved Pipes-*[/FONT]
 *Comes equipped with the following:*
 *(2) - 14.4V Batteries*
 *(1) - Charger*
 *(1) - 1/4" x 35' Open Hook** Cable*
 *(1) - Toolbox*










 Patent No. 7,676,879
 The Cordless Colt®
 Model DC Colt®
Our Patented Trojan DC Colt® is ISO2001 certified, aluminum and magnesium construction, powder coated, has 8" run flat wheels, 1 yr. machine warranty and 5 yr. frame warranty.

*Colt® Cable Sizes: 1/4”, 5/16”, 3/8”, 13/32” and 1/2” *
* TR1300C - Model DC Colt ®Machine:* Powered for 1-1/2" - 3" lines up to 108'
* Includes the following: *
Power Unit, Drum Unit, Handle & Wheel Assembly, 24V Battery and Charger


----------



## SewerRatz

MarkToo said:


> I've been considering this machine...
> 
> What cable are you using? Drop head? 5/16" ?
> 
> Will a drop head actually fit through a strainer basket? I'd love to be able to clean from above but, have never been able to do it.


 1/4" by 35' bulb auger. It works well for me.


----------

